# Diablo 3 Beta Key



## chrizzy66 (30. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, 
eigl kann ich so etwas von euch nicht erwarten aber ich warte doch nun schon sehr lange auf einen Key und würde mich freuen wenn sich doch ein paar erbarmen würden auf meinen Link zu gehen und für mein Item zu voten und mir so eine Chance zu geben ebenfalls in die Beta hineinzuschnuppern
Vielen Dank an alle im Vorraus
MFG Chris 

Diablo3 Gewinnspiel - Gaming Insight


----------



## grorg (31. März 2012)

Spiel doch Path of Exile, ist Openbeta übers Wochenende und ziehe ich Diablo 3 (ich hab Betazugang) 1000x vor .


----------



## DaioP (31. März 2012)

ich hab festgestellt das blizzard garnicht intressiert ist ihr spiel von euch beta testen zu lassen

eine aus meiner lehrklasse bekam 2 keys und hat im endeffekt nicht mal 20 min gespielt
zudem stellt sich die frage wie man ein spiel betatesten soll von dem man nicht einmal 10% sieht zu einem beta test gehört ein test des vollständigen spiels
zumal blizzard auch keine plattform zum anständigen bugtracking zur verfügung stellt
was die politik dahinter ist kann ich nicht verstehen sie hätten die keys an echte diablo fans vergeben können die das 8 stunden am tag gespielt hätten (mal übertrieben dargestellt) 
stattdessen bekommen irgentwelche clowns die keys die teilweise nicht ein blizzard spiel besitzen sich aber bei facebook oder twitter anmelden können


----------



## Modulok24 (31. März 2012)

Aber hey, Beta Key Gewinnspiele gibts auch jetzt noch. Hab mitgespielt und bitte euch für mich zu voten, wäre total super Es geht darum ein Item zu erstellen, ihm selbst Namen und Beschreibung zu geben. Die 100 mit den meisten Stimmen bekommen bis zu 4!! Beta Keys!

Hier der Link zu meinem Item: Diablo3 Gewinnspiel - Gaming Insight

ich danke euch vielmals für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## DaioP (1. April 2012)

ich mal dann doch mal für dich gevotet


----------



## Zewa04 (1. April 2012)

Klick mich
Bitte auch für mich Voten, wenn ihr zeit habt, danke schön


----------



## TheChicky (1. April 2012)

DaioP schrieb:


> ich hab festgestellt das blizzard garnicht intressiert ist ihr spiel von euch beta testen zu lassen
> 
> eine aus meiner lehrklasse bekam 2 keys und hat im endeffekt nicht mal 20 min gespielt
> zudem stellt sich die frage wie man ein spiel betatesten soll von dem man nicht einmal 10% sieht zu einem beta test gehört ein test des vollständigen spiels
> ...



Diese Beta ist dazu da, die Battlenet-Server und dieverse Mechaniken zu testen und nicht in erster Linie zum Bugreport. Zudem wäre es ziemlich doof, das komplette Spiel Betatesten zu lassen, nur damit sämtlicher Inhalt des Spieles schon Monate vor dem Verkauf bis ins winzigste Detail im Netz zu finden ist..

Für lau spielen is nicht!


----------



## Zewa04 (1. April 2012)

Sehe ich genau so, hoffe zwar auch noch auf ein Beta Key, aber habe mir D3 schon vorbestellt direkt bei Blizzard damit ich zocken kann wenn die Server live gehen 
Weiß einer wie das läuft, ob die live gehen wenn es bei uns 00:01 Uhr ist oder geht das nach Amerika wenn da 00:01 Uhr ist oder meint ihr da kommt noch eine Zeit ansage von Blizzard...


----------



## SnakeP (3. April 2012)

Ich hab nen beta-Key mit dem Start der betaphase auf europäischen Servern bekommen und ich muss sagen es rockt. Leider ist man auf Lvl 13 beschränkt. Die Grundmechanik, also das Talentsystem, lernt man dadurch schon schön kennen. 
Die betaphase auf den europäischen Servern dient allerdings primär der Prüfung der Serverstabilität. Die Bugsuche ist mit Sicherheit bereits beendet und wurde im englischsprachigen Raum durchgeführt.

Das größte problem was ich bisher festgestellt habe sind tatsächlich Laggs. Eine Woche waren die Latenzen über 1,5 Sekunden. An meinem Ersten Tag: Spiel gestartet mit dem Barbaren, in eine Gruppe Gegner rein, lagg, lagg, 10-15 Sek eingefrorener Bildschirm und schwupps war ich Tod :/
Allerdings war es das einzige mal in 13h Spielzeit.

Bisher stört es auch nicht dass die Außenwelt nicht zufallsgeneriert ist (war eine meiner größten Ängste). Lediglich die Dungeons sind Zufallsgeneriert. Man entdeckt doch immer wieder neue Details, bzw nach meinem Wissen ist es gewollt das beim mehrmaligen Spielen weitere Details auftreten.

Also mein Zwischenfazit der Diablo 3 Beta ist ganz klar: es rockt und Diablo 3 wird auch rocken. Leider ist der 15. Mai noch sehr weit weg. Allerdings schätze ich das bald sehr viel mehr leute einen betakey bekommen werden bzw. es eine Open Beta wird. Ist die einfachste Methode für Blizzard die Auslastung zu testen und alle mit Diablo 3 anzufixen


----------



## Packi09 (10. April 2012)

Bitte auch mit Voten 

Diablo3 Gewinnspiel - Gaming Insight


mfg


----------



## 8NeloAngelo8 (20. April 2012)

Achtung dieses Wochenende wird kein Beta Key benötigt. Von heute Abend bis Montag Abend können wir alle die Beta testen.
Dafür müsst ihr euch einfach nur bei Battlenet anmelden. Näheres finde ihr hier

lg


----------

